# U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure



## Flanders

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...onaws.com/rapgenius/1375988913_usda_prime.jpg

*I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.

NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example: *

In 1993, Hillary chaired the Task Force on National Health Care Reform. After months of meeting with families & health care professionals, the Task Force recommended the Health Care Security Act of 1994. “I am disappointed we were not able to make more progress.” Hillary said. “*Now I’m from the school of smaller steps, but I believe we must continue to make progress.* It’s still important that we increase access to quality health care for working families.”

Hillary Clinton on Health Care​
*Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it. 

Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.  

In addition to Republicans leaving the party because of Trump being U.S. Prime Grade horseshit, top Republicans deserting en masse has been a fallback position for decades. The Democrat party is the fallback position. 

There was never a chance establishment Republicans would form a third party when the Democrat party gives them everything they want. The fact is: There is no better way to crush a real third party than for establishment Republicans to combine forces with the Democrats the very instant any one of their New World Order governing principles is threatened. And why should they form a third party? Between establishment Republicans and Democrats they brought the country to where it is today. 

Openly joining with the Democrats changes one thing only. Establishment Republicans no longer have to pretend they oppose the income tax, the welfare state and the United Nations. Every wealthy, influential, Republican benefits as much, or more, from the three pillars of political power in today’s America than do leading Democrats. Trump’s only flaw is that he unwittingly dynamited the United Nations when he made United Nations refugees the one issue that unifies Americans against the ruling class. 

Bottom line: Tea Partiers must not fall for the same old con job —— nominate somebody who can beat Hillary Clinton ——— assuming she has not been indicted before the nominating convention.

NOTE: A look at the polls telling the public which of the Republican wannabes can beat Hillary Clinton says it all. If Daffy Duck cannot beat Clinton the American people deserve her in a half-ass democracy.* 

In a democracy people get the leaders they deserve. _Misattributed to Joseph de Maistre_

_



_​https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...-hurt-more-than-you-deserve-feeling-quote.jpg

*I assume Ted Cruz is going to win the nomination outright, or win it in the latest media STOP CRUZ strategy —— a brokered convention. 

Finally, Cruz will need a lot more seats in Congress considered necessary to stop the Democrat party’s betrayals. And he needs those seats in less time than my original estimate. The reality of Democrats and Republicans joining forces to defend the global government crowd is at hand sooner than I thought. Nevertheless, there is still time for Tea Party conservatives to give Cruz a cushion in Congress —— a Tea Party landside in 2016 congressional races will stop Democrats more effectively than will beating Hillary Clinton. Giving President Cruz a bigger cushion in the 2018 midterms would easily put an end to Socialism, as well as clean up all of the garbage Socialists/Communists dumped on this country in a century.*


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Prime Grade Manure? As opposed to the crappy stuff?


----------



## imawhosure

Good read Flanders; excellent points also.  You are correct, Cruz is the candidate that scares the left the most.  If Cruz gets the nomination and wins the general, the lefts power structure of phony departments will start to be dismantled quickly, and they know it.


----------



## Flanders

imawhosure said:


> If Cruz gets the nomination and wins the general, the lefts power structure of phony departments will start to be dismantled quickly, and they know it.


*To Imawhosure: I hope you get a kick out of my suggestion: *

Erasers Are Better Than Buttons | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Flanders

Phyllis Schlafly​http://www.wnd.com/files/2015/03/Schlafly.jpg

*A nod from the redoubtable Phyllis Schlafly goes a long way with conservatives like me:*

Donald Trump’s call for a temporary ban on all Muslim entry in the United States is getting enthusiastic support from a conservative icon, as legendary activist Phyllis Schlafly called for the grassroots to support his plan.​
*I just wish that people over at the National Review, and elsewhere, stop pussyfooting around with phrases like “. . . “ideological screening” . . .”:*

In a National Review editorial, Mark Krikorian, executive director of the Center for Immigration Studies, called for “ideological screening” of all who want to enter the country. By that he means the U.S. should deny entry to those who believe in Islamic supremacy, whether or not they have committed violent acts in the past.

Trump's Muslim moratorium backed by conservative icon
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 12/12/2015 @ 7:03 pm In

Trump’s Muslim moratorium backed by conservative icon​
*and get to the heart of the matter. Islam is a political movement. Islam has always been a political movement. Islam will always be a political movement disguised as a religion. See this thread:*

Tweaking Trump | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time.


*The Donald is sounding a lot like a bipartisan Democrat:*

​ 
*It sounds to me that Trump decided he will be another business as usual president making deals with Democrats in a rigged game. My guess is that he is dead meat if he fails to prove he can be more like Ted Cruz:*


Flanders said:


> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing.


*Incidentally, the Hillary Clinton threat is not going to work with conservatives even if she stays out of jail. A Biden threat is a joke, but at least it is serious.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally.


*Negotiating against Democrats will make negotiating against Muslims look like a warm Summer breeze. Ask those douche bags negotiating against Iran’s mullahs if you doubt me. 

Trump is going in the right direction, but he never hits bedrock. So how is he going negotiate against partition?  *

​*Of course, banning United Nations refugees on the grounds of safety is correct, while letting Islam off the hook avoids identifying Islam as a political movement. One can hardly deny the truth if they understand Islam’s tried and true Partition Strategy.  *


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...a-en.svg/2000px-Partition_of_India-en.svg.png

In August, 1947, when, after three hundred years in India, the British finally left, the subcontinent was partitioned into two independent nation states: Hindu-majority India and Muslim-majority Pakistan. Immediately, there began one of the greatest migrations in human history, as millions of Muslims trekked to West and East Pakistan (the latter now known as Bangladesh) while millions of Hindus and Sikhs headed in the opposite direction. Many hundreds of thousands never made it.​ 
June 29, 2015 Issue
       The Great Divide
       The violent legacy of Indian Partition.
       By William Dalrymple

The Mutual Genocide of Indian Partition​
*Partition gave Islam two large chunks of India. Only fools believe that Muslims will not do the same thing here and in European countries as soon as they have the numbers. The strategy is to increase the violence until Muslims get partition; i.e. territory.

There is a way to stop partition without killing every Muslim in sight. Expel them. Islam already has a lot of territory. Simply deport every Muslim to a Muslim country.

NOTE: Millions of Muslims remained in India after Partition. They will do the same here and Europe. The touchy-feely multicultural freaks will see to it.  

Question: Can Trump tell us if partition is about religion or a political movement?        *


----------



## Flanders

The trope that “overwhelming numbers of Muslims condemn terrorism,” manifestly false measured against mountains of polling data, refuses to go away. In one form or another it is trotted out by Jihadist apologists after each and every Islamist atrocity, always without factual support.  

   Polls of Muslims in Western and majority Muslim countries consistently reveal numerically significant support for Islamic terrorism.​
December 18, 2015
       Trump and the Hazards of Muslim Immigration
       By Jared E. Peterson

Articles: Trump and the Hazards of Muslim Immigration​
*A very informative piece by Jared E. Peterson does not cite one reputable poll that takes this into consideration:  *


Flanders said:


> Islam has always been a political movement. Islam will always be a political movement disguised as a religion.


*Individual Muslims may despise the brutality and violence, but when faced with a choice they will choose the greater good in their eyes.*


Flanders said:


> Partition gave Islam two large chunks of India. Only fools believe that Muslims will not do the same thing here and in European countries as soon as they have the numbers. The strategy is to increase the violence until Muslims get partition; i.e. territory.


----------



## Flanders

*I noticed that banning United Nations refugees fell off the media radar. Needless to say that vetting refugees never stood a chance thanks in large part to this guy:*

Peter Sutherland, the Secretary General’s special representative on international migration, shares that view. From his perch as chairman of Goldman Sachs International and special U.N. envoy, he has pushed for open borders on a global scale, long before the war in Syria and photos of drowned toddlers grabbed the world’s attention.

   In 2012, Sutherland told the House of Lords the European Union must “do its best to undermine” the “homogeneity” of its member states. He believes culturally distinct nations cannot survive and “have to become more open states, in terms of the people who inhabit them,” the BBC reported.

   Sutherland, who served as the first director-general of the World Trade Organization and has been called the father of globalization, says all “individuals should have a freedom of choice” about where to live and work, whether or not their home country is engulfed in war. This, he says, is a “crucial dynamic for economic growth.”

U.N. to hand out marching orders on immigration
       Posted By Curtis Ellis On 09/09/2015 @ 7:35 pm

U.N. to hand out marching orders on immigration​
*It is harder to find refugees AFTER they get here than it is to find the locations of every gun when law-abiding gun owners must submit to background checks.
*
*



*​http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2015-12/195728_5_.jpg


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.


*Everything in the Washington Post proves my case:*





Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX), a 2016 GOP presidential candidate who’s currently surging in polls six weeks ahead of the first primary contests, fired back at a Washington Post cartoonist for mocking his daughters Caroline and Catherine.​http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/12/ted-cruz-daughters-cartoon-420x315.jpg

UPDATE: Washington Post Yanks Cartoon Mocking Ted Cruz’s Daughters After Breitbart News, Cruz Fight Back
   by Matthew Boyle
   22 Dec 2015

Washington Post Mocks Ted Cruz's Daughters as Monkeys​


----------



## Flanders

*Ted Cruz twittered two classy retorts:*
*



*​https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CW71FH7UkAAANTq.jpg





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CW8HVRpUwAAQYAV.jpg

Ted Cruz on Twitter


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Millions of Muslims remained in India after Partition. They will do the same here and Europe. The touchy-feely multicultural freaks will see to it.


*I will wager that a whole lot of non-Muslims in India regret Partition:*

Muslims Riot After Hindu Leader Calls Mohammed Gay
   by John Hayward
   5 Jan 2016

Muslims Riot After Hindu Leader Calls Mohammed Gay​
*I’ll also wager that a whole lot of non-Muslims in India are wishing that Mahatma Gandhi got shot decades earlier.  *


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.


*This might be good news for the Republican party, but it sure as hell is not good news conservative Americans:*

Nearly 20 percent of likely Democratic voters say they'd cross sides and vote for Trump, while a small number, or 14 percent, of Republicans claim they'd vote for Clinton. When those groups were further broken down, a far higher percentage of the crossover Democrats contend they are "100 percent sure" of switching than the Republicans.

Trump Could Win It All
       A new survey shows a sizable number of Democrats ready to defect from Hillary Clinton to Donald Trump.
       By James Warren
       Jan. 8, 2016, at 4:00 p.m.

Trump Could Win It All​
*One in five Democrats is akin to voting for a governor who gets elected in a diehard liberal state. Conservatives do not get elected by Democrats unless they are certain he will play the bipartisan game the way it has been played since the LBJ years —— big government gets bigger every time, conservative values shrink every time. Everything that is wrong in this country in this country today is a culmination of big government welfare state policies.*


----------



## Flanders

*Rich Lowry at the National Review wrote an interesting piece attempting to settle this argument: *

_There is much argument about what really constitutes the establishment._

_The Quisling Establishment
        by Rich Lowry January 29, 2016 12:00 AM_

The Quisling Establishment
*
The winning side of the argument is simple:*


Flanders said:


> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.


----------



## jon_berzerk

imawhosure said:


> Good read Flanders; excellent points also.  You are correct, Cruz is the candidate that scares the left the most.  If Cruz gets the nomination and wins the general, the lefts power structure of phony departments will start to be dismantled quickly, and they know it.



*Cruz is the candidate that scares the left the most. 
*
why should they be 

he is a player like the rest of them corrupt bastards


----------



## Flanders

jon_berzerk said:


> *Cruz is the candidate that scares the left the most.
> *
> why should they be
> 
> he is a player like the rest of them corrupt bastards


*To jon_berserk: That is all well and good, but without some channel for your disgust the country ends up with the Clintons and parasite filth like the current occupant of the White House. 

As for myself, I view politicians from a combination of three observations arrived at over a lifetime:

1. Government and organized religion will always plague mankind. The trick is to limit government and keep organized religion voluntary. Give either one too much power and freedom dies. 

2. Money is the only difference between the mindset of very wealthy and the mindset of the very poor. Politically, they hold the same views. Each hates the other, and both hate the middle.  

3. Totalitarian government is one extreme. Anarchy is the other extreme. Limited government is the permanent center; it never moves.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> —— a Tea Party landside in 2016 congressional races will stop Democrats more effectively than will beating Hillary Clinton. Giving President Cruz a bigger cushion in the 2018 midterms would easily put an end to Socialism, as well as clean up all of the garbage Socialists/Communists dumped on this country in a century.


*A supermajority in Congress is not only possible it is essential. The American presidency has degenerated into something more corrupt than all of those offices throughout history; pope, king, emperor, etc. The worst in society get what they want from the presidency by electing Congress, while decent Americans are yet to see the presidency as their enemy. Right now there is a freak in the White House who thinks he is the nation’s spiritual leader. 

Many times I’ve said to hell with the presidency. These people are the reason a supermajority is essential:* 





http://images.rcp.realclearpolitics.com/343194.jpg

*Never mind the blood on their hands, never mind that they are the ones who did everything the dirt bag in the White House is proud of:* 

_BALTIMORE — Democrats’ election year agenda involves pushing their own priorities but also countering Republicans every step of the way.

    Democrats’ chances of passing any legislation through Congress this year are slim given the shortened calendar, already tumultuous presidential election and the GOP’s significant majority in the House.

    But House Democrats gathered for a three-day retreat here this week to plot strategy and attend policy workshops and speeches by President Obama, Vice President Biden, billionaire environmental activist Tom Steyer and “Daily Show” host Trevor Noah. Two weeks ago, congressional Republicans met across the harbor to establish their priorities for the year, including crafting broad policy proposals ranging from an Obamacare replacement to tax and welfare reform. While Democrats laid out their 2016 agenda — including familiar items such as immigration reform, the minimum wage and promoting the Affordable Care Act — they also promised to contrast the GOP vision._

_House Dems' 2016 Plan: Buck GOP
            By James Arkin
            January 29, 2016_

House Dems' 2016 Plan: Buck GOP | RealClearPolitics

*They are already talking about 2018:*

_ Pelosi says Dems can win back the House ... in 2018
    By Susan Ferrechio 
    1/30/16 12:01 AM_

Pelosi says Dems can win back the House... in 2018

*There will always be a few congressional districts that elect garbage like Typhoid Nancy, but their kind can easily be rendered powerless by a supermajority in the hands of loyal Americans. It is not so easy in the US Senate —— the nest of traitors (44  Democrats, and Bernie Sanders & Angus King). 

NOTE: The last chance is a lot closer than I originally thought. It was establishment Republicans who lined up with Democrats to get TPP to the president’s desk. 

Senator Session is one of the good guys: *


_Alabama Sen. Jeff Sessions, a leading voice on trade, immigration and executive powers, is urging Americans to choose their next president carefully because 2016 "is the last chance for the American people to take back control of their government."

            Sessions: Choose carefully America, 2016 is 'THE LAST CHANCE'
            By Paul Bedard 
            1/29/16 5:34 PM_

Sessions: Choose carefully America, 2016 is 'THE LAST CHANCE'


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Alabama Sen. Jeff Sessions, a leading voice on trade, immigration and executive powers, is urging Americans to choose their next president carefully because 2016 "is the last chance for the American people to take back control of their government."


*Perhaps “LAST CHANCE” should be the message: *

The overriding message in the 2016 election should be just two words:  “The Constitution!”  After Obama’s Constitution-shredding governance, 2016 is America’s last chance to return the Constitution to its central in American politics.​
*No matter how much Tea Partiers  already know about the Constitution they can learn something new in this fabulous article: *

January 31, 2016
    Conservatives need to remember the Constitution in 2016
    By Bookworm​ 
Articles: Conservatives need to remember the Constitution in 2016​


----------



## Flanders

*She who must be obeyed joined the Last Chance warning: *

With just hours left to go before Iowa caucus goers cast their votes, living legend and conservative icon Phyllis Schlalfy warns Iowa voters: 2016 may be America’s last chance.​
Phyllis Schlafly on 2016: America Won’t Get Another Chance
        by Julia Hahn
        1 Feb 2016

Phyllis Schlafly on 2016: America Won't Get Another Chance - Breitbart​
*Listen to Schlafly in the brief video. She is as good as ever.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.


*I’d rather see Democrat Hillary Clinton win and add to the deep hatred for the presidency the current piece of scum in the White House set in motion than put another establishment Republican in there who will continue killing this country by inches. Tom Nichols uses polite language to say the same thing I’ve been saying about establishment Republicans only he says it about Donald Trump. Please read the entire article to learn what Trump really is.*

Hillary Clinton Is Despicable, But Trump Is Worse

   My hands almost could not type those words, because I think Hillary Clinton is one of the worst human beings in American politics. She has few principles that I can discern, other than her firm conviction that she deserves the Oval Office for enabling and then defending her sexually neurotic husband. She lies as easily as the rest of us breathe. She has compromised national security through sheer laziness at best, and corrupt intent at worst. If elected, she will enrich Wall Street and raid the public coffers while preaching hateful doctrines of identity politics to distract America’s poor and working classes.

   But Trump will be worse. Morally unmoored, emotionally unstable, a crony capitalist of the worst kind, Trump will be every bit as liberal as Hillary—perhaps more so, given his statements over the years. He is by reflex and instinct a New York Democrat whose formal party affiliation is negotiable, as is everything about him. He has little commitment to anything but himself and his “deals,” none of which will work in favor of conservatives or their priorities.

His judicial appointments will likely be liberal friends from New York.​
I’ll Take Hillary Clinton Over Donald Trump
       By Tom Nichols
       February 24, 2016

I’ll Take Hillary Clinton Over Donald Trump​
*No matter what you think about Trump, there is one thing you can take to the bank —— the establishment want him in the White House if they cannot have Hillary Clinton. Trump was not their first choice, but he was always doable with the right campaign strategy. The strategy was simple. Negative talk about toppling Trump because he is so bad. It was all a well-designed sales campaign to convince conservatives that Trump can be trusted.

Bottom line: Trump was a lot fun for a while, but the jig is up.

Ask yourself why the media gave Trump so much free coverage from day one? Answer: Free coverage made him look like a shrewd businessman turned politician. I laughed every time I heard a media mouth ask: Why he is getting so much face time? I never found out who they were asking because they were the ones doing it.   

Trump can no more be trusted by conservatives than the other media choices that bit the dust —— Bush and Christie. The other wannabes never had a chance to begin with. Rubio and Kasich are the final two obvious media choices still standing. After they drop out the media will get Trump. Basically, conservative voters were the marks in the sweetest con game media pulled since they sold FDR four times, and that was before television.

NOTE: The major press at the time  was against FDR in every election. Does that remind you of Trump and the media?

Also the country can cancel the remaining primaries because media mouths declared Trump the nominee after South Carolina. (They sound like Walter Cronkite declaring North Vietnam the winner without bothering to check his facts with the US military.)

Bottom line: Ted Cruz is still the one guy the entire Washington establishment and the media will not have.*


----------



## justinacolmena

U.S. Prime Grade means nothing. Stop "grading" the beef. A pass or fail is sufficient for this purpose. Farmers and ranchers are perfectly capable of advertising their own beef without government support.

Muslims demand halal slaughter.  Jews call it kosher.  Christians never abrogated these rules concerning slaughter.

Acts 15:29 You are to abstain from food sacrificed to idols, from blood, from the meat of strangled animals and from sexual immorality. You will do well to avoid these things. Farewell.
*>>> That ye abstain from meats offered to idols, and from blood, and from things strangled, and from fornication: from which if ye keep yourselves, ye shall do well. Fare ye well. <<<
*
Sacrifices to idols, blood cults, blood lust, BDSM/strangulation games, bestiality, and all manner of such activity tends to take place at the slaughterhouse if it is not strictly regulated with severe punishments. This is a universal truth of eating meat.


----------

